
How to Think Visually Using Visual Analogies - gsempe
http://anna.vc/post/112863438962/how-to-think-using-visual-analogies
======
Palomides
I think there's some very interesting stuff here, but I feel like it could be
developed more and presented more effectively.

nitpick: I like how the image of three gears shows them meshed in a way that
makes any motion impossible.

~~~
krock
Another nitpick is the image labelled 'universe' which is clearly a solar
system.

~~~
JadeNB
Although, to be fair, it's hard to know what would be a meaningful visual
shortcut for 'universe'. Mostly black (or, I suppose, #FFF8E7
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_latte](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_latte)
)) space with a light pixel or two?

------
mattwar
Isn't this exactly a terrible example of conveying information, but a good
example of conveying common conception? Ie: ...

